# Narooma area 27-28/10/07



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I know it looks like rainy weather this week end but I do not have a choice. My time is running out and I need a salt water species that will give me 100 points according to ANSA rules. I am therefore focusing on flathead and was wondering if any of you guys have heard about any success in and around Narooma. I will be down at Narooma this weekend so if anybody is down there, give me a heads up.


----------

